# Indefinte leave to enter



## Jk saha (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a settlement visa for the UK. Do I have to travel to the uk every year within the year.if I haven't been able to do that and am off by about a month does my visa expire.what can I do to maintain the same. My settlement visa says indefinite leave to enter the country.
I got this visa in 2007 and have travelled every year within the stipulated time but this year ie 2014 was not able to go within the year

Also , whats the difference between. Indefinte leave ton enter. And Indefinte leave to stay on a UK settlement visa. 

Thanks


----------

